# big joshy



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

ok so a lot of you guys have me wanting to try these out. what size and color is a good start before I start dropping a bunch of money on them. eyes crappie and bass.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

I target smallmouth and 3.25 is the sweet spot. Heavier so casts better. Still good action. Not so big you'll miss fish in numbers. His website breaks out the sizes by species. I will close with this, if you're on the fence between 2.75 and 3.25, go 3.25


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

RiparianRanger said:


> I target smallmouth and 3.25 is the sweet spot. Heavier so casts better. Still good action. Not so big you'll miss fish in numbers. His website breaks out the sizes by species. I will close with this, if you're on the fence between 2.75 and 3.25, go 3.25


smallies and eyes will be main target. I figure one of each size that you mention to start. thinking the purple and firetiger perch one will be the two starters. maybe the shad one. dang this is how it starts...... I'm gonna give the man some money if I like them.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Yes this is how it starts. And it doesn't end there. If you're married,the next thing you know you will be hiding and hoarding."My Precious"! Good luck! If the bite is slow, try hooking them flat sided.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

James F said:


> Yes this is how it starts. And it doesn't end there. If you're married,the next thing you know you will be hiding and hoarding."My Precious"! Good luck! If the bite is slow, try hooking them flat sided.


lol I am close enough to being married.. 9 years together or so. when I order stuff it goes to my dad's house or I make sure I'm at the door when they come. lol


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

You won't be disappointed. Joshy's are awesome. If you love smallmouth fishing, glow perch, sugar, slush are good options


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

ldrjay said:


> lol I am close enough to being married.. 9 years together or so. when I order stuff it goes to my dad's house or I make sure I'm at the door when they come. lol


Just a word of caution about ordering stuff and having it delivered to your Dads house,I am not alone when I say that if you do that on a major purchase,"and I speak from experience"Her trust in you will be highly degraded.Please understand that all relationships are fundamentally based on trust.Small inexpensive items may not be as bad,I try to be up front and discuss this first.OBW,I'm still in the doghouse and that was back in 1988 However Decoy's and other items are relatively reasonably priced these days and a lot nicer.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

lately she has been fine about my spending on my addiction lol


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Lower the amount you tell her by 10 to 15% of what it actually costs. That way when you kick the bucket and she sells all your stuff youll get the last laugh. "Ohh if you only know how much that stuff was really worth"


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

anyways back to the topic.... since you guys have experience with them what colors should I start with? thanks for the one guy that gave his suggestions.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Green slush 3.25


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

The color chart on the Joshy website is an awesome resource. Hint...you can use it when picking a color with any lure!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

D chartreuse slush was my favorite as well. But no longer made. A good replacement is ultimate chartreuse.
Regular slush is great. Pink slush was good this winter. I like cross eyes A lot. And lime and silktruse..... but have caught fish on every color ive bough


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Even if Joshy's didnt work I'd still order them. Josh and his clan are just a first rate.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Frankie G said:


> The color chart on the Joshy website is an awesome resource. Hint...you can use it when picking a color with any lure!


saw the chart. I like the opinion of those that have used it charts aren't always on point. good reference to start though.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Agreed, not all charts are created equal, however unlike many color charts that one was created by the guy that actually fishes (and makes them) the baits. You can use it with extremely high confidence.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Lundy said:


> Agreed, not all charts are created equal, however unlike many color charts that one was created by the guy that actually fishes (and makes them) the baits. You can use it with extremely high confidence.


again I understand this. this is one of the few lures I have actually put some time in reading his Facebook and Web page. I love the chart. I also see LOTS of guys on here using them hence why I'm asking opinions on colors. kind of a average of what's most popular to get first to play with. I get tunnel vision when I look at colors that look good to me. say for instance the pink slush. I would probably never buy that color. it's actually had a bit of hype on here to the point of interest may actually try it sometime. that's why I'm asking others opinions on the colors. trying to get a couple colors to start and expand my arsenal. does that make more sense?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Green, White, Orange. Take a black sharpie to any one and you have created another set. Sharpies come in different colors. I am believer that the color is not as important as the vibrations it sets off.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

that solar flare can get hot too


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I can state without exception that I love these lures. I will reference the guide, consider what the hatch is, and use previous experience to guide me.

There are a lot of choices but the best can change from year to year. Know your water, and pay attention to both the hatch and the time of year and you'll do fine.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

can't remember off the top of my head but I just ordered 4 different colors. now I can't wait for Wed thru sun to fish. hope they get here by Wed or Thursday


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

2.75 slims bait has been best all around for me.


----------

